# Venge build suggestions



## flafonta (Sep 15, 2008)

I am thinking about building a Venge. I tried one for a 45 mile ride, and I really liked it.

Background: I ride quite a bit (5 times/week), race a little. Live in windy flatland. I like spirited group rides. 155lbs wet. 5'10". I currently ride an Orbea Orca. This is my gift for working hard and training hard. I know it won't make me faster. I know it is a lot of money to put on a bike.

Things I am pretty sure about:

- Venge WC46 (Black on Black)
- Zipp 303 FC Tubular Beyound Black(I want to try tubulars before I die)

Things I am not sure about:

Group
- New Red?
- Ultegra Electronic?

Crankset
- New Red if I got with the group
- Rotor otherwise?
- Specialized?
- Something else?

Bars
- My current bars are FSA K-Wings. They look great and are comfy, but they are way too flexible for sprinting in the drops. So I want something stiffer, but compact/shallow
- I don't know much about bars
- Maybe some Zipp bars

Stems
- I don't care much about stems, as long as they look nice on the bike and are stiff enough.
- Probably Zipp Beyound Black

Tires
- I really like the Vittoria Evo CX 320TPI on my current bike, so was thinking of getting these in Tubular version.
- I think they have to be black.

Color ( I know it is quite personal...)
- White Handlebar tape and saddle?
- All stealth black?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## AlanCondit (Jan 1, 2012)

.....


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Those that go Di2 or Ui2 seem to universally love it. Groupset as you know can change the complexion of the riding experience more than the performance of the bike so...if you get a chance...try to ride either as least to determine your best choice. I am a Campy guy so would consider super Record for a Venge but would strongly consider Ui2 and probably not Red based upon my experience. Some love Red though.

If you go Ui2, I would go with the Specialized cranks. If you go Red, why not match the cranks to the groupset and go Red cranks. Benefit of Specialized cranks versus Ultegra cranks is...they are BB30...and hence a bit lighter than Ultegra cranks. Don't even believe with racer power you can feel the difference between any of them...maybe Thor or Boonen could.

I too ride a FSA Kwing. My objective is more directed to comfort than race stiffness. Your lament has been made before about the Kwing. The Zipp bars maybe a good alternative...try to find some reviews before buying though...to determine sprinting stiffness.

Zipp makes great products and their stems are no exception. I am fond of Ritchey carbon matrix stems in UT finish...but a great variety of stems out there to pick from

I am a big fan of Vittoria tires...my personal fav and what I ride.

Black is where its at for the frame on that bike...white bar tape and saddle sound good but don't expect to keep either sparkling white after a bit of time spent in the saddle.

Enjoy it. Beautiful bike and good luck with your training and racing.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

flafonta said:


> I am thinking about building a Venge. I tried one for a 45 mile ride, and I really liked it.
> 
> Background: I ride quite a bit (5 times/week), race a little. Live in windy flatland. I like spirited group rides. 155lbs wet. 5'10". I currently ride an Orbea Orca. This is my gift for working hard and training hard. I know it won't make me faster. I know it is a lot of money to put on a bike.
> 
> ...


Hope that helps


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

It is not ready now...Quarq Rotor 3D Crank is missing ...the Rotor crank will be with new S-Works TT Trial rings. Also installed the DI2 Sprint shifters, battery is placed in the seatpost


----------



## ZozoLondon (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

Not a fan of the white tape and seat personally, if the bike was a venge project black with white decals white seat and tape look ok, imho. However on these wc46 frames they are meant to be stealth i reckon - so my vote goes for black tape and seat.

SRAM red 2013 gets my vote also, well at least hold off until the summer and have a test ride vs ultregra and dura ace ?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

The Zipp VukaSprint Short/Shallow are not short relative to 3T bars. I know this because I wanted to go that route on my Venge, but the Zipps just don't fit. Love my 3T SS bars.

Bar tape should match your saddle. Optional accent color on the tape should match an existing color on the bike.


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

ZozoLondon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not a fan of the white tape and seat personally, if the bike was a venge project black with white decals white seat and tape look ok, imho. However on these wc46 frames they are meant to be stealth i reckon - so my vote goes for black tape and seat.
> 
> SRAM red 2013 gets my vote also, well at least hold off until the summer and have a test ride vs ultregra and dura ace ?


...if with Zipps with dark decals, dark saddle and dark tape the bike looks to black for my flavour...like going on a funeral. I personally like it more with white tape and saddle. 3T is my favourite handlebar, for me better to handle than any ergo handlebar ( before had 3T Ergo handlebars on some other bikes - removed all ) and this is the main thing. Zipp Vuka sprint also looks ugly, but everyone has another flavour 
...by the way...my meaning that the McLaren bike looks ugly and is overpriced with this components it is sold.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

flafonta said:


> - Venge WC46 (Black on Black)
> - Zipp 303 FC Tubular Beyound Black(I want to try tubulars before I die)
> 
> Things I am not sure about:
> ...


By the time I see you tomorrow, I hope to have played with the new Red on a tiny Venge that is sold. That guy is getting the Cannondale SI SL cranks...which I am (was?) a huge fan of. Only problem, which is quite substantial to me, is the 1yr warranty. $800 cranks with a 1yr warranty?

Now, I will say...nothing is as consistent as Di2. Nothing. As far as I can tell, it really is "set it, and forget it."


----------



## ZozoLondon (Mar 28, 2012)

-dustin said:


> By the time I see you tomorrow, I hope to have played with the new Red on a tiny Venge that is sold. That guy is getting the Cannondale SI SL cranks...which I am (was?) a huge fan of. Only problem, which is quite substantial to me, is the 1yr warranty. $800 cranks with a 1yr warranty?
> 
> Now, I will say...nothing is as consistent as Di2. Nothing. As far as I can tell, it really is "set it, and forget it."


Would be really interested if you share your thoughts on new Red, the shifting on the front derailleur especially .... Have looked at ui2, but I really like the idea of staying all mechanical, but haven't seen many real world reviews of red.


----------



## flafonta (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for all your suggestions and special thanks to Dustin from Plano Cycling for taking care of me.

My current plan is to go full 2013 Red, Zipp bar and stems, Vittoria Corsa CX, Romin Evo, mostly black look. If too black for my taste, I can easily change tape and saddle.

Now I have to wait a few weeks for the new Red BB30 crankset to show up.... And start training to justify riding on such a bike


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

The alloy K wing is pretty stiff, unless your set on having a carbon bar.


----------



## ZozoLondon (Mar 28, 2012)

good call on black bar and tape... also sram red

i have a venge project black (temporarily built up). I am just waiting on the new sram red now, at same time i will go for the zipp 303s also. still haven't decided on tubs or clinchers though. any thing in particular made you opt for tubs?


----------



## flafonta (Sep 15, 2008)

ZozoLondon said:


> good call on black bar and tape... also sram red
> 
> i have a venge project black (temporarily built up). I am just waiting on the new sram red now, at same time i will go for the zipp 303s also. still haven't decided on tubs or clinchers though. any thing in particular made you opt for tubs?


I know a few folks that ride full time on tubulars with good success. I never tried tubulars and as I said, I want to try them before I die. The 303 tubulars are also much cheaper and lighter than the Clincher version. I am curious to see if I will see the "magic", since I already ride silky Vittoria Open Corsa 320 with latex tubes on Reynolds carbon wheels.


----------



## AlanCondit (Jan 1, 2012)

*Did you manage to get the build done?*

I am just about the pull the trigger on red 2013 for my venge, so wondered if u had any thoughts?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Will be done Wednesday.


----------



## flafonta (Sep 15, 2008)

-dustin said:


> Will be done Wednesday.


Dang, I am in Australia this week


----------



## millerasm (Mar 28, 2012)

just install new sram red on a customers wilier.. set up is real nice.


----------



## flafonta (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help.
Finally got it built up. Thanks Dustin from Plano Cycling, great job.
Can't wait for the ride tomorrow morning. Quick ride in the neighborhood felt great tonight. Tubulars do feel better.
Final build:

Venge SWorks WC 56
Gruppo: Full SRAM Red 2012
Zip 303 FC Tubulars, Vittoria CX
Zipp Stems and Bars
Spec Romin Evo Carbon Saddle
Final weight with everything (cages, computer, etc.): 14.25lbs


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't believe that I forgot to take a picture.


----------



## flafonta (Sep 15, 2008)

-dustin said:


> I can't believe that I forgot to take a picture.


 So what is the weight again? Did you say 14lbs4oz? or 14.4?


----------



## ZozoLondon (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome! What bars and stem did you go for? Course sl, beyond black?


----------



## flafonta (Sep 15, 2008)

ZozoLondon said:


> Awesome! What bars and stem did you go for? Course sl, beyond black?


Yes, Service Course SL beyond black.

Wanted to go Alu bars, after a disappointing experience with some very flexy Carbon FSA KWing carbon bars.


----------

